# 2WW and breakouts



## LLbean

ok I must ask... I am in my 2WW and I am not sure if it the stressful wait is doing it or what but I never... or very very VERY seldom get any blemishes/skin break outs and now I have 3 lovely ones on my face ....what the heck?

Any insight?


----------



## Nikki1120

This was my first sign, face like a bloody pizza now :D, hope it's a sign for you too :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I sure hope so... then it would be worth it... if it is only stress no bueno LOL


----------



## jemj

Hi I'm the same. I usually only ever have a break out right before AF is due. Hope it's a good sign for us both.


----------



## LLbean

jemj said:


> Hi I'm the same. I usually only ever have a break out right before AF is due. Hope it's a good sign for us both.

here's hoping for us!!!

AF is due on the 4th supposedly


----------



## jemj

My AF is due on the 3rd may have to stalk you to find out what happens


----------



## Garnet

I get Zits when I'm gonna get AF or my first pregnancy symtoms...


----------



## LLbean

Stalk away LOL


----------



## LLbean

I hope it its the later Garnet:winkwink:


----------



## pammysbaby1

Hi! I got a huge zit on my chin after the 2ww and a few days later found out I was pregnant. I had PCOS so I occasionally had some bumps on my cheeks in my 20s, but nothing like this. Hormonal changes! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## LLbean

well I am trying to not get too excited just yet but I hope you are right!


----------



## mommyjill

How are your spots llbean???
I have 2 spots and dont usually get them....

Fingers x :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> How are your spots llbean???
> I have 2 spots and dont usually get them....
> 
> Fingers x :hugs:

they are better but still there (I could not leave them alone so I'm sure that has something to do with it LOL) Got another one in my scalp/hairline...those are fun!

just because I tested today and got a BFN.... so no news yet LOL


----------



## LLbean

hope I have something good to report tomorrow LOL...nasty heartburn right now...of course accompanied with the lovely bloat


----------



## jemj

Fingers crossed for you LLbean.

New for me is swollen BB's today not sore but do have sensitive nipples. 

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

yeah BFN this am... still waiting.

Best of luck to us all!!!


----------



## LLbean

Got 2 :bfn: today and I believe my period is showing its ugly face early... spotting and all.

I'm out it seems... on to the next cycle...


----------



## mommyjill

hmmmm my spots are away.......strange!! only lasted few days.

replaced with very slight nausea (occasionally) and the odd sore (.)(.) moment lol i like those symptoms better than spotty face lol :blush:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> hmmmm my spots are away.......strange!! only lasted few days.
> 
> replaced with very slight nausea (occasionally) and the odd sore (.)(.) moment lol i like those symptoms better than spotty face lol :blush:

HAHAHA I agree!

Well mine kind of stopped but did not go away...if that even makes any sense... they are there but did not finish developing? really weird

I have a good feeling about you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm my spots are away.......strange!! only lasted few days.
> 
> replaced with very slight nausea (occasionally) and the odd sore (.)(.) moment lol i like those symptoms better than spotty face lol :blush:
> 
> HAHAHA I agree!
> 
> Well mine kind of stopped but did not go away...if that even makes any sense... they are there but did not finish developing? really weird
> 
> I have a good feeling about you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

N i have a good feeling about you.
Would be cool if we both got :bfp: would it not?:happydance:

Fingers x hun we still hanging in there:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

would be AWESOME!


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> would be AWESOME!

:hugs: any news your en d LLbean??:hugs:

Nothing here no af bfn yest but not testing today - having a stressfree day with kids as im on hol and they off school:happydance::happydance:

Go bfp for you too hun :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck to you.spotty skin was always one of my first things I noticed wen I was in early pregnancy.hormones changing.I really hope it is a good sign for u.:hugs:Xxxx


----------



## mommyjill

Im trying to rack my brains if i had spots with DD or DS but so long ago lol :blush:


----------



## LLbean

yeah I don't think I had any with my daughter...again, over 20 years so hard to remember LOL

not testing today...waiting for AF that I am certain will arrive any minute now. I am still BEYOND emotional though, and bloated, which scares me to be that way and not be pregnant LOL


----------



## jemj

Well still can't say if this was a sign for me. Still waiting for AF to arrive.


----------

